# witch hands



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Looking for green witch hands/gloves that can be worn and actually function or be useful. I dont know why mask/hand makers make hands so big that they are totally useless. I cannot pick up candy and hand it out if I wear my current hands. Anyone here know if Death studios gloves are user friendly? Maybe a good source for another pair that you can wear and still open doors and or pick up candy and pass it out? Maybe other suggestions other than smearing my hands with green make up? Or if green make up which is the best that will not wear off?

Thanks


----------



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

I had a friend in highschool dye his hands with green food coloring. it didn't come off for days.

alternatively, you could buy some latex/vinyl medical gloves, and then dye them green and put some witchy fingernails and warts on them..?


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Lots of green makeup in the Halloween and party stores would be the most realistic. Maybe add some black or reddish outlines to your nails and veins. Use the long fake press-on nails, chipped, gouged, roughed up. Cake frosting piping (comes in the small squeeze tubes) in red, black, and green to gunk up your teeth, because witches don't have a good dental plan.


----------



## Saint Rellek (Sep 22, 2012)

I agree with you completely. The oversized gloves, to me, are not only unwieldy, but look ridiculous as well. silentskream suggested what I was gonna suggest. You can do it on the cheap and it should look great. 

Try getting some liquid latex, spreading it out on a nice smooth surface, about 4 inches thick and however long you think you'll want. Let it dry, run a thin line of red paint down the middle of it. Once that dries, peel up the top edge of the latex, then roll it all the way down. Makes a nice looking vein. Use a bit more latex to attach then to your gloves. Should be a decent effect


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Found gloves at this website
http://www.zagonestudios.com/

Looks like they would be more functional than the ones I have now which extend my fingers nearly 3 inches each.
Not good for passing out candy or really anything.


----------

